# blast from the past



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

found a picture of a dog on the forums and it took me right back to this ..........

that dog is a ruddy pyrenean mountain dog. them things are bleedin HUGE ! ........i know this because one tried to EAT ME ! ...... i shall tell you my story, gather quietly around boys and girls









so im a child, delivering newspapers for extra cash...... the free local papers (heavy things they were)....... i have not been out long (paper bag still full and heavy)... and i'm doing a row of houses on a steep hill. i see this THING !! come hurtling out the front door of a house a little further down the hill... the THING locks on to me as if by bleedin radar .......WOOF ! ! ruddy WOOF ! ! ..... i tell you people I ALMOST SOILED MY PANTS !! ..... I takes off up the hill trying to run and get the paper bag off over my head, but its very heavy !! .. i have gone the colour of BOILD ****E by now because im totally sure the THING is gonna be on me any second .... legs like jelly, stomach in knots, hard to breathe !! ... I manage to dump the paper bag and i jumped onto the bonnet of a car just as THE THING got to me... IT WAS RUDDY MASSIVE !!! .... i climbed onto the ROOF of the car and this THING could almost still reach me !!!!!!!!!! .......... a woman then came out of the house with a tinny little lead / leash yelling ORVIL, ORVIL, leave that young man alone Orvil ............... what sort of a name FOR A RUDDY MONSTER IS ORVIL ????? ......... i lived by the way and i think only a little bit of wee came out









thought id display that for all to read..... not as amusing as JEFF'S CAR though














hey ? Jeff ? hey







Jeff







yer ! that'll learn him good !


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

WOOF Ruddy WOOF! haahahhahahahahha! Glad you survived to tell the story.


----------

